# lOST PADDLES AT TWO RIVERS PARK GLENWOOD!



## aspenmail (Jul 29, 2005)

One blue bladed werner bent shaft and one older purple lightning. Along with them could have been a kids surf shirt. Kid set them where I could not see them then did not inform me well enough before we drove off. Please help!!!

970-923-9233
970-309-4994

Chris. : -)


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry about the gear, awsome that you are taking the kid paddling though!


----------

